# Nice Surprise



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

So I recently bought a 64 GTO that had been restored but did not have the original 389 in the car. When I bought the car, I was told it had a 400 in it. The stamp on the engine was XYJ which seemed a little strange to me but looked up the codes (assuming YJ is what i need to check) and it appeared to be a late 70's low horsepower 400 based on the YJ designation. I haven't had the car shipped yet, but out of curiosity asked the previous owner to send me the casting number off the block today, here's what he sent:

".... my best guess would be it says 978 on one side and 2611 on the other side of the center line..... hard to see anything down there".

When I check the casting number with the YJ stamp, it comes up as a 1966 421 356hp tri-power engine (the car does have tri-power). This could be a lot of fun to drive....... I may need to get some "Bobcat" emblems .










Can anyone explain what's up with the X in front of the YJ...... and am I deciphering the codes correctly???

Thanks in advance!!

Al T.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

im probably wrong but my 66 has a X coded engine and its from cali. its been a few years since I looked at it so im not sure exactly what the code is. :confused


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a good surprise! Maybe the next best thing to the original engine.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It certainly appears you are on the right track. The casting number only goes with 4 bolt main 421 ci engines....:cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW! I would just love to have a 421....very lucky for you. No answer for you on the X but Pontiac Power agrees your motor is a 66 B Body 421 356HP w/ 3X2

YJ B-body 66 421 356 Turbo 400 3x2 9782611 4 

http://www.pontiacpower.net/engcode01.html

Rick


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a thread I started on the PY forum last year that talks about "second Xs", might shed some light:

64 Block Casting Confirmation - PY Online Forums

Rick

PS: We want pictures of your car!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Does that engine use the same heads as the 421 HO? If so, it wouldn't take much to make it into the 376 HP version. That one used the "068" cam---same as the Tripower '66 GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the same heads. What a great BONUS! Nothing wrong with a tripower, 4 bolt main 421...nothing at ALL!!!


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

PS: We want pictures of your car!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Here's a few..... I really need to get this home.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How sweet is that?!?!!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

421 and a drop-top in a first-year GTO....I guess it's alright, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds odd that somewhere in the sales they lost the information that the 421 was in the car. Weirder things have happened, but that is a great deal for you if it's real. Guess you'll have to wait and see. Did they stamp the year on the back of the block by the distributor as they did on my 70 and 75? I checked my 66 and no they didn't, but it does have the casting #, mine is D9778789, gonna check it now, wow 66 389 YE, anyone know how to convert a Y to an X to make it a standard bore GTO motor instead of a Catalina motor?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Sounds odd that somewhere in the sales they lost the information that the 421 was in the car. Weirder things have happened, but that is a great deal for you if it's real. Guess you'll have to wait and see. Did they stamp the year on the back of the block by the distributor as they did on my 70 and 75? I checked my 66 and no they didn't, but it does have the casting #, mine is D9778789, gonna check it now, wow 66 389 YE, anyone know how to convert a Y to an X to make it a standard bore GTO motor instead of a Catalina motor?


Well, the previous owner had bought it from an estate sale auction a few years back where it had been advertised with a 400. I asked for the casting number on the block a week after I had paid for the car in full so he had no need to tell me a number that wasn't there. I've also found out in the interim that supposedly these valve covers won't work on a 400 head..... but who knows? Anyway.. I bought it thinking it was a late 70's 400 with tri-power, if it's a 421, that's just a bonus as stated previously...... whatever is in it, I'm still looking forward to driving it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Al

That's a great looking 64, you will love it I'm sure.

Rick


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It will be interesting to find out what else went to the grave with the original owner. When do you get the car?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

jetstang said:


> It will be interesting to find out what else went to the grave with the original owner. When do you get the car?


No kidding! Hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I'm currently arranging shipping.

Here's a picture of the stamp pad.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

SHIPPING !!!!!!
Get on a plane and DRIVE that puppy home !!!!




Are you there yet......:rofl:


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> SHIPPING !!!!!!
> Get on a plane and DRIVE that puppy home !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that. I've been considering that also. I've got to go to Tampa in two weeks for business and was thinking I should maybe just fly to the car rather than home. It's just 1700 miles in a car I don't know well, I'd feel safer just shipping the thing and making the first trek in it a little closer to home.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Al T. said:


> It's funny you say that. I've been considering that also. I've got to go to Tampa in two weeks for business and was thinking I should maybe just fly to the car rather than home. It's just 1700 miles in a car I don't know well, I'd feel safer just shipping the thing and making the first trek in it a little closer to home.



Al, the way your luck is going with getting a 421 with three deuces, I would purchase some lottery tickets ASAP or take a trip to Vegas. Good luck with the car. It looks terrific! By the way, I agree, ship it this time.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Mitch. Check the fluids, check the belts/hoses and tires, fire it up, and hit the highway. That's what I love about life: ADVENTURE!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree, Mitch. Check the fluids, check the belts/hoses and tires, fire it up, and hit the highway. That's what I love about life: ADVENTURE!!!


You, me and several others on here might possess the skills/knowledge to get it home if something happened on the way but 1700 miles is a bit of a jaunt in an unfamiliar car. Al must be on the opposite side of the country from it ...


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> You, me and several others on here might possess the skills/knowledge to get it home if something happened on the way but 1700 miles is a bit of a jaunt in an unfamiliar car. Al must be on the opposite side of the country from it ...


That is a concern. The car is in the midwest, home is Alberta, Canada. Not only do I have the reliability concerns of an unfamiliar car, I've also got the weather to consider. This time of year driving through Nebraska, S. and N. Dakota as well as a couple of provinces, the weather could go to crap in a hurry. It's just too nice of a car to screw around with.

Also, if you look at this picture, it appears the front carb is leaking. I just need to get it home, and run through the car before I make that kind of trek........ although I would enjoy the adventure..... I've got images in my head of the car parked in front of Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, ya don't really need it catching fire going down the road and burning up....:willy:
Both of the hoses on the water pump look bulged from internal fatigue too. 
Good luck with the shipping to Canada. I imagine it is more costly than around this country.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Both of the hoses on the water pump look bulged from internal fatigue too.
> Good luck with the shipping to Canada. I imagine it is more costly than around this country.


Good eye! I didn't notice that!

The quotes I've got coming in aren't too bad. All in the $1500 - $2000 range.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Al T. said:


> Good eye! I didn't notice that!
> 
> The quotes I've got coming in aren't too bad. All in the $1500 - $2000 range.



I used InterCity Car Transporters to ship my car from Florida to Connecticut and they were great. Not sure if they work Canada but you might want to give them a call. They "baby" your car during the trip. Good luck.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Al T. said:


> The quotes I've got coming in aren't too bad. All in the $1500 - $2000 range.


I'm thinking you are getting enclosed quotes for that car. I've had a few shipped the same distance for less but they were all on open trailers....nothing as nice as yours....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a 76 Vette from my uncle with 36K on it, drove it from Wisconsin to Florida. Replaced all the brake calipers and pads before I left. Master cylinder went except for 1/2" in Illinois, tranny overheated and dumped all fluid in Autozone parking lot, also Illinois. Burn your leg on the tranny tunnel whole trip. Lifter started tapping bad in Alabama. Then rain and dusk, 1 headlight out, other one in the trees. Then heater control valve stuck in on, full heat, whole trip. Rain, I had to run defroster with windows up in August, full heat. That was a REALLY fun trip, I didn't like the car much by the time I got home...
SHIP IT, then do small around towns til you sort it out. Some things you can fix on the road, some you can't.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my buddy and i made a run from nashville to lindsey ontario and back to get his challenger. pulled an empty trailer up. left on friday after work and were back at work monday morning. partied sat night. i dont recomend it but we had a good time.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> my buddy and i made a run from nashville to lindsey ontario and back to get his challenger. pulled an empty trailer up. left on friday after work and were back at work monday morning. partied sat night. i dont recomend it but we had a good time.


A trailer is a GREAT safety net. Drive it home, makes a great story, trailer it when it goes bad, that would work.
Al, you fly in, have a buddy meet you there and make a roadtrip out of it. Even on the trailer, all the thumbs up and the crowd gathering at every rest stop would be a story in itself.. 1700 miles is just a long days drive, lol..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

geeteeohguy said:


> 421 and a drop-top in a first-year GTO....I guess it's alright, if you like that sort of thing.


LMAO

I stared at the pics for a good 15+ minutes. If left alone with it I'd whisper dirty words into its carbs then take its top down. NOT J/K - 100% NOT


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Al

I trailered my 64 home, rented a U-Haul car hauler for $54 a day and travelled from San Antonio TX to the Atlanta GA area, believe it was close to 800 miles. Saved me a ton of bucks over shipping and I got to see the car first-hand before handing over the bucks and taking delivery. Took my 22 year old daughter with me, it was an adventure we recorded with photos. Point being, save some bucks, see the car up close and build a memory. :cheers

Rickster


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The looks you must have got towing it home had to be priceless... It all adds to the fun.... :cool Even when mine was being towed to a mechanics shop, I was following and guys were twisting there necks 180 as it went by..... The flatbed driver even got into a conversation with a woman about the car at a stoplight.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On my 66, the previous owner trailered it about 80 miles to me. He was upset with all the thumbs up and horn honks he got on the way over, he was ready to keep it, but didn't have the mechanical skills to get it running good.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Well........ I'm either a wuss or extremely practical:lol: I booked an enclosed transporter to haul the car. I've already seen 150+ photos of the car as well as videos........ and paid for it in full, so there really is no value in seeing it in person prior to taking possesion. I've got a car trailer, but a 3400 mile round trip really isn't very appetizing to me. I was looking at shipping it to Sweet Grass and hauling it/driving it from there but it just wasn't worthwhile for the $750 dollar difference (including $250 for the transporter to do the brokerage and enclosed vs. open transport) to have it delivered to my door. I'll be able to make lots of memories with my wife and 11 and 9 year old kids once it's here. 
In 2003 I bought a 94 Saab Convertible for my wife on our 10th anniversary (tin.......), flew into Cincinnati Thursday night and was home in Edmonton Sunday noon (including an 18 hour stop over in Saskatchewan to visit a buddy). I have *NO* desire to do the Minneapolis - Minot drive again in this lifetime..... I almost needed therapy...... or about a hundred of those beer klinkin' smilies!


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> The looks you must have got towing it home had to be priceless... It all adds to the fun.... :cool Even when mine was being towed to a mechanics shop, I was following and guys were twisting there necks 180 as it went by..... The flatbed driver even got into a conversation with a woman about the car at a stoplight.


That's funny! When I bought this, the driver said the same thing! Fortunately it was purchased here in Edmonton and AMA (AAA) covered the towing:cheers.










The only bad thing about the whole GTO deal is now my wife thinks the '66 is hers.... mind you she does drive it more than me:rofl:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Al T. said:


> That's funny! When I bought this, the driver said the same thing! Fortunately it was purchased here in Edmonton and AMA (AAA) covered the towing:cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a SWEET Vette. I want a C2 Vette SO bad. I would love a modified one, so I can build it up and not take crap for hurting it. Anything, 63-67 would be great, a big block with the stinger hood would be greater. I was Vette crazy forever, but found muscle cars cheaper to own/maintain. Everything for a Vette is $1K, gaskets, carpets, seats, on and on.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

jetstang said:


> That is a SWEET Vette. I want a C2 Vette SO bad. I would love a modified one, so I can build it up and not take crap for hurting it. Anything, 63-67 would be great, a big block with the stinger hood would be greater. I was Vette crazy forever, but found muscle cars cheaper to own/maintain. Everything for a Vette is $1K, gaskets, carpets, seats, on and on.


There are some great deals out there right now on C1 & C2 Vettes......if you aren't worried about the whole NCRS thing. It drives me insane how some owners are so caught up in what month an alternator was manufactured......... do you think the car cares?????


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Al T. said:


> In 2003 I bought a 94 Saab Convertible for my wife on our 10th anniversary (tin.......), flew into Cincinnati Thursday night and was home in Edmonton Sunday noon (including an 18 hour stop over in Saskatchewan to visit a buddy). I have *NO* desire to do the Minneapolis - Minot drive again in this lifetime..... I almost needed therapy...... or about a hundred of those beer klinkin' smilies!



:roflrofl: I know EXACTLY what you mean. My 67 was in Minot and the only thing that saved me from boredom death was the blizzard I ran into at Fargo and fought the rest of the way there.... Then I got to do it in reverse the next day.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> That is a SWEET Vette. I want a C2 Vette SO bad. I would love a modified one, so I can build it up and not take crap for hurting it. Anything, 63-67 would be great, a big block with the stinger hood would be greater. I was Vette crazy forever, but found muscle cars cheaper to own/maintain. Everything for a Vette is $1K, gaskets, carpets, seats, on and on.


:agree
Love a classic Corvettes!!


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

*Its arrived!*

So after a couple of weeks of waiting, the car finally showed up. The car is all I was hoping for. I'm very happy. It needs a few little things, but all in all should be a lot of fun! In hindsight, I'm really glad I shipped it vs. a roadtrip. Some of the hoses are soft as previously identified, and in general just needs a little maintenance. Starts and runs really strong.



















I took a look at the engine casting number and the previous owner was bang on. The casting code is 9782611 and by the date looks like a late 65 block?? With the YJ stamp on the front, it appears that it is a 66 421 tri-power engine.










Looks like I have an oil leak to deal with back there (distributor?)










Now if it will only stop raining.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice...:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks right at home in your garage!! :cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]
Yours is a great looking 64!!Here is a look at mine. Les


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That is car porn at its best. Gorgeous!

Looking at your wheels all I can think is 'how did the market get so crazy with what they currently make'?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good looking ride. i know this is being nosey but what is the engine on the stand?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrat Al.....beautiful car!!!!!


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I had one of those nice surprises too. I have a 66 that came with a 400 engine. I was pleasantly surprised when I found out what the hand stamped "5" after my block's casting number meant. Too bad it didn't have the heads with it


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> good looking ride. i know this is being nosey but what is the engine on the stand?


It's a 312 Y-block for a long term 39 Ford Coupe project I have.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Al T. said:


> It's a 312 Y-block for a long term 39 Ford Coupe project I have.


looks like fun!


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree. Fly home and meet the car there. Do a shakedown on home turf. I found a broken bolt on my spindle and my brake shoes were rubbing the drum.. Had I been on a long drive, that would have been scary. 
Awesome car. I would let you park next to my 67.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

ok, never mind. I see it in your garage. 
Gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------

